# Breakfast, "Idaho Sunrise"



## salt and pepper (Sep 30, 2013)

.
Idaho Sunrise = Hollowed baked potato, buttered & S&P, bacon, red pepper, cheddar cheese & an egg.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 30, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 30, 2013)

O my yes.  Good name for this dish!


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 30, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> .
> Idaho Sunrise = Hollowed baked potato, buttered & S&P, bacon, red pepper, cheddar cheese & an egg.


Yes, please.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 30, 2013)

Coolio!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2013)

Those look wonderful S&P.  I'm saving that idea for next fire season...rows of those coming out of the oven will bring smiles.


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 30, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Those look wonderful S&P. I'm saving that idea for next fire season...rows of those coming out of the oven will bring smiles.


 
  Please, no more fires!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Please, no more fires!



Oh, you know that won't happen.  But, I do hope next season is a bit milder.  Maybe we'll get enough snow this year.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice!

Do you use leftover baked potatoes for this or do you bake them and stuff them all in the same session.  

It would be great if you could precook the potatoes and the bacon then assemble them just prior to serving.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 30, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Do you use leftover baked potatoes for this or do you bake them and stuff them all in the same session.
> 
> It would be great if you could precook the potatoes and the bacon then assemble them just prior to serving.


 
     I bake the night before I use them. Hollow them out when they are cold. then Butter, salt&pepper. Add what ever you like, (cooked)onions sausage, bacon etc.. I add the egg and bake or nuke till egg is cooked. Baking takes longer but produces a better finish.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> I bake the night before I use them. Hollow them out when they are cold. then Butter, salt&pepper. Add what ever you like, (cooked)onions sausage, bacon etc.. I add the egg and bake or nuke till egg is cooked. Baking takes longer but produces a better finish.




That sounds perfect for me!

The boats for one meal and the scooped out innards for another!

Maybe some leftover steak and mushrooms would be a nice combination!

I would probably bake them or put them in the toaster oven!

Thanks, this looks like a keeper!


----------



## Janet H (Sep 30, 2013)

I think you should patent the idea!  That would be a fabulous "eat in the car" breakfast and imo, a fast food chain could make a mint.  It's essentially a breakfast sandwich in a potato and the potato is a much better option than the traditional english muffin or biscuit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm already working through the logistics of serving these for breakfast to 500 people.  Good thing I have minions...


----------



## Janet H (Sep 30, 2013)

I did a little googling and found a variant where the stuffed eggs are baked. This would be a snap to prep ahead for a large group.  You could fiddle the the ingredient list: Savory Experiments: Stuffed Breakfast Potatoes

http://www.gimmesomeoven.com/idaho-sunrise-baked-eggs-and-bacon-in-potato-bowls/


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 30, 2013)

Janet H said:


> I think you should patent the idea! That would be a fabulous "eat in the car" breakfast and imo, a fast food chain could make a mint. It's essentially a breakfast sandwich in a potato and the potato is a much better option than the traditional english muffin or biscuit.


 

 Wish it was my idea, but I saw it on the net!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 2, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm already working through the logistics of serving these for breakfast to 500 people.  Good thing I have minions...


It's just the two of us but I would still like minions.  I've told Himself my kitchen life would be so much easier if I had prep cooks and clean-up help just like all the TV chefs.  He took that as a suggestion that he needed to WATCH TV chefs. *sigh*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's just the two of us but I would still like minions.  I've told Himself my kitchen life would be so much easier if I had prep cooks and clean-up help just like all the TV chefs.  He took that as a suggestion that he needed to WATCH TV chefs. *sigh*



I want to make or buy about a dozen cook's hat in bright yellow.  We had fun in the cook tent being Minions like those in _Despicable Me_.  I do miss running a kitchen...it's so much fun!


----------

